# Scam or Opportunity?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I got my first order off tmy web site. I can't figure out how they heard of me. They never answered my query email, even though I sent an extra bar of soap bc I was so thrilled to get an on-line order. Anyway weeks later they emailed saying they are launching a web site that promotes hand made in USA and want me to post on it. I pay them a commission when an order is placed. Their site is pretty cheesy, DoubleClickers.com. Has anyone ever dealt with something like this? Thanks, Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My gut says scam, but I can't find anything out there but assorted links to about 1/2 a million pages on that site.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

....and here I thought I was "being discovered" :rofl


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a scam. Had those in my other businees too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you gotten emails yet from someone who is wondering if you ship to (fill in the blank with assorted foreign countries) and if you will take credit cards? But no worries on shipping, because their shipper will pick it up from you, and while you're at it, will you please send them a list of all the products that you have because they know they want to order some. Um, sure. You found my email online, but not my website and you want to order stuff from me but you don't know what stuff I sell?? Riiiight.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Good grief, one has to be really weary, ..if it sounds too good.....What threw me off was that they bought 2 bars of soap first. If they like my soap enough to buy it (ie they like me, lol) how can they think of scammng me :nooo Dorit


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

ha ha ha. Stacey, I get those emails all the time....they offer to buy my "units" which in my case, are goats as well as soap. They will send their shipper, etc. They always want to know if I accept credit cards and ship overseas....like sure, who doesn't...as long as THEY are paying, why should I care where it goes???? And credit cards??? Anyone can use their credit card as far as I know through pay pal, so sure. Never, ever, get an order when I give that info out. Isn't that what they were asking for? LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure that their plan is to reverse the CC charges as soon as they have your stuff. But since your stuff is only soap and goats, that's a bit less lucrative of a black market, I'm sure.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I typed in doubleclickers.com and fraud, did it again with the word...SCAM. Multiple hits came up with CLICKERS in the URLS.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but what does that mean? Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

URLS, you mean? That's the actual web address. Peggy, I only get links to doubleclickers.com 's own web pages...I kinda doubt that they are telling you that they are a fraud.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Stacey. 
They will not tell you they are a fraud, but other people will. They have posted variations of this name and descriptions of fraud very similar to what Dorit has explained.

Don't go to their web page. Just put in their name or web page and the word FRAUD and then try a separate search with their name and SCAM. This is a scam for sure. there are too many web pages address/url that come up mentioning double clickers as a scam or using the words DOUBLE or CLICKERS in describing a similar scam.

URL = Uniform Resource Locator (URL) =global address of document and resources. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

